# History Made



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jun 26, 2015)

*Today marks the first time that the Grand Lodge of Texas and the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas have sat in joint session.  How good and how pleasant it is.*


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 26, 2015)

Looking forward to that here in Kentucky.


----------



## Bro Mathews (Jul 16, 2015)

i was there


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 17, 2015)

I cannot believe the progress that's occurred over the last few years...amazing!


----------



## Keith D. McKeever Jr. (Jul 17, 2015)

I bet that was a beautiful sight!!!


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jul 18, 2015)

Coming from a part of Canada where PH lodges do not exist I have followed with interest for some years the slow but steady move towards mutual recognition of PH and 'mainline' jurisdictions south of the border. Some may worry that in those cases something might be lost by one or  both participants.  I would just comment that, from the experience in this Canadian province where two sovereign jurisdictions with quite distinct traditions ( the GL of Scotland and the UGLE at first, now the GL of Newfoundland and Labrador) have worked together in peace and harmony for 150+ years, to the extent that lodges under both jurisdictions jointly own a large senior's housing complex which includes a new Freemasons' Hall, such fears are unwarranted as long as masonic good will rules. 

May the G.A.O.T.U bless you all in this laudable undertaking.


----------



## Archangel Raised (Jul 18, 2015)

Such Very Good News my Venerable Brothers!

SMIB!


----------



## BroBook (Jul 23, 2015)

Florida one day, hopefully before I leave the earth. ....good and pleasant..... SMIB


----------

